# Adobe Media Encoder



## Lithops (28. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

Hab ein kleines Problem - hoffe wenigstens dass es klein ist.

Ich hab mit Adobe Premiere Pro 1.5 einen Film zusammengeschnitten... 
Und jetzt möchte ich das ganze rendern (zu einem film zusammenfügen) lassen.
Nun hab ich dies mal in ein AVI machen lassen. tja funktioniert einwandfrei, aber
das Video (ca. 30 min) hat eine unglaubliche Grösse von über 6 GB! 
Nun wollte ich mich ein wenig Schlau machen und hab überall über den Media Encoder
gelesen... aber diese Teil fehlt bei mir 
Man liest überall, dass man diesen im Menü Datei -> Exportieren finden sollte... warum
bei mir nicht?

Gibt es irgendwelche Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, oder was mach ich sonst falsch

Ich bin jetzt schon dankbar für jede Antwort... Bitte helft mir, einem verzweifeltem
bluttigen Anfänger.... Ich hab wirklich nirgends etwas darüber gefunden.


----------



## HansDampf (23. Juli 2005)

mhhh
hast du vorher mit der maus den clip in der timeleiste angeklickt? so das er blau oder ähnlich wird?


----------

